# Metal polishers south wales



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking to get some items of my engine bay polished up, Inlet manifold and exhuast manifold. Does anyone know somone who will do this in south wales? 

Cheers.


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

I know there is a place in Caerphilly mate


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

link to website or contact details?


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

I can give you some mop/compound advise but I don't know of anyone locally.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Iv tried a small section of about 2 inch square, took me about 20 minutes and didnt really acheieve a good finish. Sanded down with 1200 grit and then hit it will autosol. Its silver, but not a mirrored finish.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

you'll need to finish it with better than 1200 grit budd, then polish. I've got some polishing wheels here if you want to borrow them for a small fee?

Are the manifolds off the car?


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

apr polishing in swansea


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> you'll need to finish it with better than 1200 grit budd, then polish. I've got some polishing wheels here if you want to borrow them for a small fee?
> 
> Are the manifolds off the car?


What would you sugest was the best way to go about it? I would give you a visit but am an hour away and aint got thr time at the moment. Yes the manifold is off the car.


----------



## steveg60cab (Nov 22, 2009)

something like this interest you??


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

^^^^^^Looks good


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

ChrisD said:


> What would you sugest was the best way to go about it? I would give you a visit but am an hour away and aint got thr time at the moment. Yes the manifold is off the car.


Sorry mate, only just seen this.

Just sand going up the grades to 1500 grit, then polish with coarse/ fine metal polish.

Good work Steve!

James


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

steveg60cab said:


> something like this interest you??


:doubleshoI'm liking that a lot


----------



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

Steve does all my polishing and wheel stuff, would not go anywhere else...


----------



## steveg60cab (Nov 22, 2009)

www.alloyrefurb.net

hope this helps


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

^^^^ fantastic engine bay there.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

PhilW said:


> Steve does all my polishing and wheel stuff, would not go anywhere else


Where is he based as I wouldn't mind having a bit of underbonnet bling polished up ready for show season.


----------



## steveg60cab (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm based in fforestfach, gimme a ring on 07747 443214 if you need me


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I've seen lots of Steve's work over the years within the dub scene, he definitely knows his stuff. :thumb:

Alex


----------

